# Where did you take your watch today?



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

HC...wet day...wet river scene in the Welsh hills.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I took mine out to the barn. Hot as ####### hell and not worth a picture. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

:yes: don't like hot weather nice and wet here in Wales cooler than recently too thankfully I'm the typical Englishmen its always too bloody hot if its not raining :biggrin:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I took 2 watches to the golf club. Speedmaster stayed in the locker. Cheap quartz to the course. Speedmaster to the bar.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

The omegà chronostop went to the coffee shop this morning for a cheeky latte then on to b&q for a refund , then we went over to the In laws then home after being stuck on the m1 for 40 mins :bash:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://

took this on a 50 bird shoot today and it got wet ,I think it enjoyed it as its still telling me the time artytime:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The paper shop for cigs in the morning then Morrison & ASDA in the afternoon, took Big M to both her daughters places and I might just nip out to the boozer for a couple of sharp ones

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I took mine to the tip. Twice.

Can't say I don't show it a good time.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Took the Vostok KGB to Maplins to get a new rivet gun to repair the camping cooker lid. Called at b&q for some replacement rubber washers for the pig tails for the gas hook up. They didn't have the right size typically so a trip to the camper suppliers tomorrow. Still haven't had time to take a proper photo...-)


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

You had to ask today... Yesterday I took a Casio up a mountain, down to the sea, across bridges and through tunnels... Today I took a Vostok to IKEA


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Littlelegs said:


> Took the Vostok KGB to Maplins to get a new rivet gun to repair the camping cooker lid. Called at b&q for some replacement rubber washers for the pig tails for the gas hook up. They didn't have the right size typically so a trip to the camper suppliers tomorrow. Still haven't had time to take a proper photo...-)


that's one hell of a tuft of hair at the top of the lug area almost a Mohican


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a punk watch. Johnny Vostok.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Trigger said:


> It's a punk watch. Johnny Vostok.


Wish I'd have picked that for my username


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ProperTidy said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > It's a punk watch. Johnny Vostok.
> ...


Kanye Vostok!

Later,
William


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

William_Wilson said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > Trigger said:
> ...


Vostok17


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

mcb2007 said:


> Littlelegs said:
> 
> 
> > Took the Vostok KGB to Maplins to get a new rivet gun to repair the camping cooker lid. Called at b&q for some replacement rubber washers for the pig tails for the gas hook up. They didn't have the right size typically so a trip to the camper suppliers tomorrow. Still haven't had time to take a proper photo...-)
> ...


oooops must've missed that bit on my yearly trim....-)


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hospital,


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

mexico75 said:


> Hospital,


I hope it all goes well mate.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m still laid up with nueralgia so as usual my watches came with me to my sofa :angry:

I forgot to mention- I`m still wearing this pair...

*Alpha, cal.ST-16(?), 21 Jewels & Sekonda 3508.71, Japanese movement.*



Mind you, I`ve got a box nearby containing a couple of other watches which I can swap over to if I fancy a change :biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > It's a punk watch. Johnny Vostok.
> ...


nah sounds like a russian durex


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Took it back to works today, supposed to be on holiday for two weeks but was asked to work the first week


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Took my Bremont to look at watches at Emporium, a big store a few minutes walk from where we stay when in Bangkok. Whilst I was looking at Nomos, the guy the other side of the counter was looking at my Bremont and telling me how much he liked my watch and the brand. It was a strange kind of role reversal!

I also got to see the Seiko Galante, a first for me. They had four on display. I think they cost more than Seiko Grand? Intriguing.

http://www.galante.jp/concept/index.html


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I took my Valjoux 7750 to the Far East.

Lowestoft!



Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Caller said:


> I also got to see the Seiko Galante, a first for me. They had four on display. I think they cost more than Seiko Grand? Intriguing.
> 
> http://www.galante.jp/concept/index.html


They resemble those watches you see from the Far East on eBay, the ones that start at .99p.

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Caller said:
> 
> 
> > I also got to see the Seiko Galante, a first for me. They had four on display. I think they cost more than Seiko Grand? Intriguing.
> ...


After checking out that link, I have to agree with you William.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

tixntox said:


> I took my Valjoux 7750 to the Far East.
> 
> Lowestoft!
> 
> ...


just up from the car park to the right of the pier there is a mini golf green and a place called the thatch I think they do a lovely cream tea always pop in when I am that way


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

lewjamben said:


> mexico75 said:
> 
> 
> > Hospital,
> ...


yeah this, good luck chief


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Not happy, took my sawtooth to work by accident!

I should have swapped it for my GWS before leaving.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > I took my Valjoux 7750 to the Far East.
> ...


Jay Jay's on Gorleston south promenade is also a good snacking venue!

Mike


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

tixntox said:


> > tixntox said:
> >
> >
> > > I took my Valjoux 7750 to the Far East.
> ...


as look at out at the beach head left past the tennis courts right at the end up about 100 steps lol there's a hotel , can't remember the name of it but had a lovely latte sitting out looking over the beach , it's has a decking part out the back abit fang shui etc but lovely place



tixntox said:


> Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > > tixntox said:
> ...


The Cliff Hotel. Popular for weddings and funerals!

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill and I went for a walk today


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

To the milkhouse for a game of arrows


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Another shitty day in paradise. :beach:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Long time no see Rich, I gather you might have a "tame hurricane season" this year :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Holy crap, it's been a while! :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

On a roof with a view today


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Went for a coffee and some Sun but it's too damn hot here today, about 34ºC! Old picture but same watch and same café. No panoramics as I didn't know about the thread :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Firstly to Crosby marina to skim some stones with the boy and finally to the boozer to watch a poor team win 1 nil


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Old pic...but its where ive been again as its be come our Sunday run via llangernyw church St Digains then onto llanrwst on't riverside


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

A visit to the National Trust owned Upton House and gardens today, with this:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Sir Alan said:


> A visit to the National Trust owned Upton House and gardens today, with this:


Now thats a classic Seiko...which gives me an idea.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M made the schoolboy error of putting soap in the jacuzzi, the LV was well up to the task though

:biggrin:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Took a walk over Cowes today for Cowes week, I only live a few minutes away so a nice little walk. Visited the Rolex AD and another little watch shop after. Had lovely seafood Paella followed by some Jameson and then Baileys.










The GF wearing a nice Raketa (Nothing to do with me hehe)


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://

this 710 is off to the royal Bolton Hospital to pick the 710 up from a 14 hour shift.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

In my quarantine store today


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Redmonds said:


> Took a walk over Cowes today for Cowes week, I only live a few minutes away so a nice little walk. Visited the Rolex AD and another little watch shop after. Had lovely seafood Paella followed by some Jameson and then Baileys.
> 
> 
> 
> The GF wearing a nice Raketa (Nothing to do with me hehe)


very elegant indeed the Orients are particularly nice at this time of year


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > Took a walk over Cowes today for Cowes week, I only live a few minutes away so a nice little walk. Visited the Rolex AD and another little watch shop after. Had lovely seafood Paella followed by some Jameson and then Baileys.
> ...


you been on that cheap Asda beer again Nige


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > Took a walk over Cowes today for Cowes week, I only live a few minutes away so a nice little walk. Visited the Rolex AD and another little watch shop after. Had lovely seafood Paella followed by some Jameson and then Baileys.
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Redmonds said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > Redmonds said:
> ...


Welcome, might get myself an Orient macho :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ASDA again this morning for more cheap bicycle bits, got a cracking deal on a new hi pressure pump

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> ASDA again this morning for more cheap bicycle bits, got a cracking deal on a new hi pressure pump
> 
> :biggrin:


"Rolex launch new advertising campaign (re-tweeted) from 1977. In an endeavour to appeal to the masses Olev Olsen their combined manager of R en D and Advertising (we a bit of Health en Safety thrown in). Commented in the Scunthorpe Evening Standard. "We have recruited an individual who we believe represents that what most people aspires too in the UK and World". "They wana be like this"...










Industry sources report that Olev is now working for Alpha machining stainless cases.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > ASDA again this morning for more cheap bicycle bits, got a cracking deal on a new hi pressure pump
> ...


Fortunately I don't look anything like that when I'm on my bike

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


He'll probably be the next Prime Minister :scared:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Nigelp said:
> ...


Somehow I doubt it too many others waiting in the wings to out manouver him. Undoubtedly when his Mayor malarky is over he'll get a nice safe Tory seat somewhere but I think his ship has sailed. I've been wrong about this sort thing before so I'll wait and see.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Yeh probably right you never know he could be on here wonder what sort of watch he wears? We might get this gentle understanding person artytime: artytime:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Paris today


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Redmonds said:


> Paris today


I've taken a real liking to these Orient's got 2 Divers incoming, they just seem to have that certain something which is usually lacking for the price...i'm bracing myself in case they put my HC to shame when they arrive!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Took mine out for a sumptuous meal in Wiener Neustadt, Austria, this evening - I am quite literally living the dream out here... :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Train Spotting today, without much success as you can see

:laugh: :laugh:










There are loads of public walkways around and I'm always looking to have a wander home from work by different ways for a bit of a change. Until recently most were overgrown and unattended to but it seems in the last couple of months a lot have been cleared but even so I'm surprised that there are still unattended pedestrian crossings without any sort of safety gate thing going on over what is a busy main line.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Train Spotting today, without much success as you can see
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


I`m sorry Bond but the danger of imminent death by train is no excuse for not taking a sharp photo of the LV









Unless of course you were trying to hide the fact that it`s actually an Alpha copy


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Train Spotting today, without much success as you can see
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:

That's smart phones for you, it either focuses on one thing or another. Not really very smart at all although it's always possible the issue might be the operator rather than the kit.

:biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Chilling in the kitchen store room with a cold raging bitch


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

While the weather is still good I've got a bit of a bee in my bonnet about finding the shortest "as the crow flies" way home from work.









































































And Big M had a beer waiting for me at the end

:biggrin:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine went to the pub in fact it's still there now


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Hope you treat her well. Sensitive things these watches. Especially the electronic ones. Im off to llanrhos to treat my 1969 Avia.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

:sadwalk:

Work!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just took mine to the bog , you ain't getting a pic though but it did happen . :king:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Just took mine to the bog , you ain't getting a pic though but it did happen .


Does it happen regularly.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> Does it happen regularly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 Several times a day


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Several times a day


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


>


 Here I sit Broken hearted needed a , well you know artytime:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Here I sit Broken hearted needed a , well you know artytime:


 Big brother is watching you.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Taking this one out for a run in a few minutes....










So, yes, I am currently on the loo


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

kanab22 said:


> Taking this one out for a run in a few minutes....
> 
> 
> 
> So, yes, I am currently on the loo


 Blimey, multitasking.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Big brother is watching you.


 Put me right off now ile-of-poo:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I was going to go to ALDI but realized I don't have a Rolex so its Tesco instead.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> I was going to go to ALDI but realized I don't have a Rolex so its Tesco instead.


 Didn't know you had such a large parnis :naughty:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine was coming out into the garden for a bit of a spring spruce up, but it's too cold this morning...we're staying in the warm! :laughing2dw:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Didn't know you had such a large parnis :naughty:


 I have two. :teethsmile:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Highland Laddie said:


> :sadwalk:
> 
> Work!


 Me too...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Mailer hill.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Mailer hill.


Thank goodness for a sensible no nonsense contributing member of the forum. Like myself. And the bloke with the g shock too. Not many proper sensible watch enthusiasts like me on here. All tom fools. Good job theyre not constipated or their lovely watches wouldnt get worn im in rowan with mine. And the local subsidised farmers are here in overfinch rangies.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Seiko









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



PC-Magician said:


> I was going to go to ALDI but realized I don't have a Rolex so its Tesco instead.


I didnt think id see you with your parnis out. Did you believe me when i said they were good the

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Thank goodness for a sensible no nonsense contributing member of the forum. Like myself. And the bloke with the g shock too. Not many proper sensible watch enthusiasts like me on here. All tom fools. Good job theyre not constipated or their lovely watches wouldnt get worn im in rowan with mine. And the local subsidised farmers are here in overfinch rangies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 10 mile tramp this afternoon's round trip.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Took my Speedy 4.5 to Horsted Keynes station on the Bluebell Line, flask of coffee, book, girl, sandwiches, steam trains, sitting on the sation and watching this little corner of the world go by, ultimate destress


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JoT said:


> Took my Speedy 4.5 to Horsted Keynes station on the Bluebell Line, flask of coffee, book, girl, sandwiches, steam trains, sitting on the sation and watching this little corner of the world go by, ultimate destress


 I thought one of your excellent pocket watches would have been more appropriate.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> I thought one of your excellent pocket watches would have been more appropriate.


 Good point, I will take one next time! And do a picture!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

My couch, all day. I'm nursing a raging hemorrhoid the size of a golf ball right now and doing everything I can not to move at all today.

You're welcome for over sharing.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> 10 mile tramp this afternoon's round trip.


 nice boot.



JayDeep said:


> My couch, all day. I'm nursing a raging hemorrhoid right now and doing everything I can not to move at all today.
> 
> You're welcome for over sharing.


 told you not to shove it up your 'rse

:face-with-thermometer:

its not natural, never has been and never will be.



JoT said:


> Took my Speedy 4.5 to Horsted Keynes station on the Bluebell Line, flask of coffee, book, girl, sandwiches, steam trains, sitting on the sation and watching this little corner of the world go by, ultimate destress


 i used to visit here a lot. Keighley and Worth Valley. Speedies lovely.

[IMG alt="Image result for station at keighley" data-ratio="66.67"]https://www.yorkshire.com/media/14309/keighley-worth-valley-railway.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Showing this one at a lunch party held by a dear friend who maintains light aircraft for a living - it turns out he loves it too!......


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Not that far as it happens. Put petrol in my car instead of diesel and only got about a mile before it started sputtering. Spent the next three hours waiting to have it fixed. Luckily enough a fuel drain seems to have done the job. At a cost of £168 plus the £70 wasted petrol it was an expensive afternoon but it could have been a lot worse. I just hope I don't do it again!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Took my Mako to the garden centre. Bought three bags of so-called Farmyard Manure and now the car smells of sh*t.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Taking this one for a bit of retail therapy,and with luck a coffee and danish.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

dapper said:


>


 Ha, taking this one to the Monday thread :biggrin:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Teg62x said:


>


 Trying to work out where this is... Going through a couple of places I thought and discounting them...


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

al_kaholik said:


> Trying to work out where this is... Going through a couple of places I thought and discounting them...


 Amsterdam square.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Still here!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Rotundus said:


> Me too...


 Work for me too - but I'll be taking it to the theatre tonight as I'm going to watch a rehearsal of Guys & Dolls which I'm stage managing .......it's on at The Carriageworks Theatre the first week in May if anyone's in the Leeds area & fancies a good night out


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Post lock down revival of this old warrior thread circa 2015. This is bryn pydew. Even found some wood for @BondandBigM

















































After meeting a load of bulls i decided to stick to the public footpath









I think its going to pi$$ it down









Spot conwy castle









To make this a watch thread youve got to say what the watch is called. Mines a sarb 033. And why you took it. In my case because its raining.

And any suggestions of watches called tom dick or harry will be disallowed. No micky taking. There will be a watch prize for the best pics off @yokel

And off me with @Davey P allowed to participate with close scrutiny of fair play.

Yep its pissing it down. Wales? Might aswell be in scotland.









More wood bond


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Definitely cheating, as this pic was last October, before we aged people were confined to barracks . . .


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Orme the great one









Thanks for the merger im amazed the originals still intact. Over to penrhyn bay from top of pydew


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Front room couch.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Trigger said:


> I took 2 watches to the golf club. Speedmaster stayed in the locker. Cheap quartz to the course. Speedmaster to the bar.


 Blimey theres some blasts from the past on here. Anyone know what happened to trig and that rolex sub he bought with the serial number scuffed out.



BondandBigM said:


> Took mine to meet some of the others that my mate Paddy just knocked out on the lathe in the fitters shop.


 Blimey @BondandBigM id forgotten about them. Is paddy out yet?

@mcb2007 theres an echo


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> http://
> 
> took this on a 50 bird shoot today for a 'Gentlemans Magazine. Some amazing birds.


 @mcb2007 have you still got the photos matey? :swoon:



BondandBigM said:


> The paper shop for a stick up in the morning then Morrison & ASDA in the afternoon, took Big M to both her daughters places and I might just nip out to the boozer for a couple of sharp ones


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ready for a bang in the woods

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> [ready for a bang in the woods
> IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200627/95350dba73dc6e46958730d9489faa3b.jpg[/img]
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Is she coming.

Too


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> Is she coming.


 Oooooeeerrrr not arf


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Oooooeeerrrr not arf


 Cracking pair of barrells

Smith and wessons?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Reality.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Ready for a bang in the woods
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Thats a big`un, do you fire blanks?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

sabailand said:


> Thats a big`un, do you fire blanks?


 easiest way to tell is to watch the blokes aged about 40 plus coming out of outpatients walking like John Wayne.

@mcb2007 he wants to know if youve been doctored mate?

No idea why.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> easiest way to tell is to watch the blokes aged about 40 plus coming out of outpatients walking like John Wayne.
> 
> @mcb2007 he wants to know if youve been doctored mate?
> 
> No idea why.


 Nope not as I can remember


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Nope not as I can remember


 thats good you can give the man above puppies


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> thats good you can give the man above puppies


 Only if he begs


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Only if he begs


 Brilliant :laugh: :biggrin: :laugh: :biggrin:


----------

